# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rodin tjedan Dan(a) prava djeteta - Dubrovnik

## Indi

*                              Rodin tjedan Dan(a) prava djeteta

**Dubrovniku, 21.* – *30. studenoga 2016.
*
21. 11. 2016., ponedjeljak  
16:00 – 18:00 
Maja Bonačić, dipl. psiholog                               
*Igraj se sa mnom* (radionica za roditelje; do 20 sudionika/ca) 

22. 11. 2016., utorak 
16:00 – 18:00
Hrvojka Laušić Ramljak, prof. socijalni pedagog
*„Odgoj“ adolescenata* (radionica za roditelje)        

23. 11. 2016., srijeda  
16:00 – 18:00
Anita Prizmić, prof. psiholog  *Ja roditelj* (o promjenama koje roditeljstvo donosi u osobnom životu;* do 12 sudionika/ca*) 
25. 11. 2016., petak                     
16:00 – 18:00
Milica Ban, prof. logoped  
*Razvoj komunikacije, jezika i govora* *(predavanje)*

26. 11.2016., subota 
10:00 – 12:00 
Jelena Birsa, prof. psiholog
*Emocije moga djeteta* (predavanje s elementima radionice)

14:00 – 16:00
Lena Kramarić, mag. art
*Likovna radionica* *(za djecu 5* – *10 godina i njihove roditelje; do 15 parova roditelj-dijete)*

17:00 – 19:00 
Ana Milašević 
Baboon 
*Kreativna radionica* (za djecu osnovnoškolske dobi; do 20 sudionika/ca)




27. 11.2016., nedjelja
10:00 – 12:00 
Barbara Gjurović, SI pedagog 
*Senzorna igra* *(*radionica za roditelje i djecu predškolske dobi; do 10 parova roditelj-dijete)

14:00 –16:00 
Futura: *LEGO radionica o obnovljivim izvorima energije* (za učenike osnovnih škola od 5. do 8. razreda; do 10 sudionika/ca)

14:00 –16:00 
*Futura: LEGO radionica za mlade inženjere* (za učenike osnovnih škola od 1. do 4. razreda; do 10 sudionika/ca)

17:00 – 19:00 
Udruga Roda – Roditelji u akciji
Anita Milanović Lambeta, prof. psihologije
*Odgovorno roditeljstvo* (do 15 sudionika/ca)

28. 11.2016., ponedjeljak     
16:00 – 18:00
Martina Dumančić Vranješ, prof. socijalni pedagog 
*Pravila i granice u odgoju* (predavanje za roditelje)

29. 11.2016., utorak
16:00 – 18:00
Danijela Kekez, prof. psiholog 
*Zajedno do uspjeha* –* olakšajmo djeci učenje* *(radionica za roditelje djece školske dobi)*

18:00 – 20:00
Anita Šimović, prof. rehabilitator 
Jelena Pendo, prof. socijalni pedagog 
*Komunikacijske teškoće u ranome djetinjstvu i kako ih prevladati* (predavanje za roditelje i odgajatelje/ice)



*Sve radionice i predavanja su besplatne.* *Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite na broj telefona* *095 9026179 ili e-mail dubrovnik@roda.hr*



*SAŽETCI RADIONICA*

Maja Bonačić, dipl. psiholog 
*Igraj se sa mnom*
Simbolička igra iznimno je važna za kognitivni razvoj, ali i za razvoj kreativnosti i samoregulacije. Kako se možemo igrati sa svojim djetetom? Kako poticati simboličku igru kod svojega djeteta? Dođite i saznajte na radionici. Radionica je namijenjena roditeljima, broj sudionika/ca je do 20.

Anita Prizmić, prof. psiholog 
*Ja roditelj* 
Radionica na temu promjena koje roditeljstvo donosi u osobnom životu te kako se s promjenama nositi. Kroz kreativne tehnike istraživat će se osobni stavovi, vrijednosti i očekivanja vezana za roditeljstvo. Radionica je namijenjena roditeljima, broj sudionika/ca je do 12.  

Hrvojka Laušić Ramljak, prof. socijalni pedagog 
*„Odgoj" adolescenata*
Radionica je namijenjena roditeljima, poželjno bi bilo da su to roditelji djece adolescenata ili roditelji djece koja ulaze u adolescentsko razdoblje. Broj sudionika nije ograničen.

Barbara Gjurović, SI pedagog  
*Senzorna igra* 
Kako kroz igru probuditi osjetila? Igrajmo se skupa! Igrajmo se prirodnim materijalima!
Radionica je namijenjena roditeljima i djeci predškolske dobi. Maksimalno 10 parova roditelj-dijete.

Milica Ban, prof. logoped  
*Razvoj komunikacije, jezika i govora*
Djetetove prve riječi u svakoj obitelji predstavljaju posebnu radost. Međutim, prije, a i poslije pojave prvih riječi, događaju se iznimno važni razvojni prijelazi. Svako dijete usvaja veliki broj znanja i vještina koje mu omogućuju uspješnu komunikaciju te ga pripremaju za usvajanje jezika i razvoja govora. Predavanje je namijenjeno roditeljima, odgajateljima/icama, logopedima/icama, psiholozima/icama, edukatorima/icama rehabilitatorima/icama, pedagozima/icama i svima zainteresiranima.

Jelena Birsa, prof. psiholog  
*Emocije moga djeteta* 
Predavanje s elementima radionice. Razgovarat će se o ulozi emocija te važnosti adekvatnoga roditeljskog pristupa djetetovim emocijama, posebno neugodnim. Roditelji će imati priliku procijeniti i preispitati vlastite načine reagiranja na emocije svojega djeteta.

Ana Milašević i Baboon 
*Kreativna radionica*
Kreativna radionica izrade cvijeća od papira na kojoj će se pomoći djeci izraziti se i osloboditi dječju kreativnost.  Radionica je namijenjena  djeci osnovnoškolske dobi, do 20 sudionika.

Lena Kramarić,mag.art
*Likovna radionica za djecu i njihove roditelje* (likovne vježbe, kreativni zadaci, igra-zabava)
Likovna radionica na kojoj zajednički sudjeluju dijete i roditelj.
Radionica je za djecu od 5 do 10 godina, do 15 parova roditelj-dijete. 


*Udruga RODA* –* Roditelji u akciji*
  Anita Milanović Lambeta, prof. psihologije
*Odgovorno roditeljstvo*
  Interaktivna radionica kojoj je cilj ukazati roditeljima važnost i način pozitivnoga vođenja djeteta te ukazati na primjerene alternative fizičkoga kažnjavanja. U teorijskom dijelu radionica se dotiče četiri stupa roditeljstva koji su u najboljem interesu djeteta pri čemu se ističe važnost komuniciranja putem „ja-poruka“.
  U interaktivnom dijelu, koji ujedno zauzima veći dio predviđenoga vremena, roditelji iznose vlastita iskustva, nedoumice, strahove, traže odgovore na pitanja te zajedno s ostalim roditeljima dolaze do novih spoznaja o drugačijem pristupu i pogledu na određeni problem, a ujedno dobivaju podršku, savjet, i ono najvažnije podršku i vjeru u same sebe i u vlastitu procjenu.
  Radionica je ograničena na maksimalno 15 sudionika/ca.

*Danijela Kekez, prof. psihologije* 
*Zajedno do uspjeha* –* olakšajmo djeci učenje*
Radionica u kojoj teorijski dio ističe važnost motivacije za školski uspjeh, usvajanje radnih navika i razvijanje odgovornosti. Roditelji će čuti preporuke kako potaknuti motivaciju za učenje i pisanje domaćih zadaća, a od kojih će odabrati one koje najviše odgovaraju njihovome djetetu. Također će čuti savjete za pomoć djetetu u organizaciji učenja kako bi zajedno došli do željenoga uspjeha.
Namijenjeno roditeljima djece školskoga uzrasta. 

Martina Dumančić Vranješ, prof. socijalni pedagog 
*Pravila i granice u odgoju*
Radionica s elementima predavanja namijenjena roditeljima. 
Broj sudionika nije ograničen.

Anita Šimović, prof. rehabilitator 
Jelena Pendo, prof. socijalni pedagog 
*Komunikacijske teškoće u ranome djetinjstvu i kako ih prevladati* 
Komunikacijske teškoće u ranome djetinjstvu sve su česta pojava u našemu društvu. Karakteristike teškoća, kao i način funkcioniranja socijalne adaptacije i ponašanja, variraju od djeteta do djeteta. Sukladno tome stručni tretman prilagođava se individualnim potrebama i razini socioemocionalnoga razvoja djeteta. Prevladavanje komunikacijskih teškoća intenzivan edukacijsko-rehabilitacijski tretman po principu ABA i TEACCH pristupa uključuje i tehnologije poticanja alternativne komunikacije. Predavanje je namijenjeno roditeljima i odgajateljima/icama.

Nikša Vlahušić, mag. ing. comp. 
*Futura: LEGO radionica o obnovljivim izvorima energije* za učenike osnovnih škola od 5. do 8. razreda na kojoj će educirani LEGO mentori te uz praktične primjere sa sudionicima će se učiti o prirodnim znanostima (matematika, kemija fizika i biologija) i inženjerstvu koristeći elemente poput solarnih ploča i multimetara. Maksimalno 10 polaznika/ca.

*LEGO radionica za mlađe inženjere od 1. do 4. razreda* održavat će se paralelno s radionicom za starije učenike/ce, također maksimalno 10 polaznika/ca.
Cilj radionica je poticanje kreativnosti i stvaralaštva djece u tehničkoj kulturi kroz izradu praktičnih modela obnovljivih izvora energije.

----------

